# Lets talk MK2 vr6 suspension!



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

What suspension are you guys running? I have done a couple swaps and ran into a few problems, or possible problems that I thought would be worth bringing up. 
The first swap I ran plus suspension with GLX VR springs and shocks. After lowering the car (cutting springs) the struts in the front were bottoming out. I wasnt ultra slammed, but when the springs were not cut the car was way jacked up in the air. 
That is when I decided to go with corrado VR6 struts in the front, hoping it fix the problem since the corrado is mk2 as well, but the same thing was happening, bottoming out.
Well, now I have cheapo ebay coil sleeves and bilstein struts up front and it seems fine. Pretty damn low and no strut bottoming out. The issue I have now is I am concerned the car will not align properly now. When installing the new struts I maxed out the camber (pulling the top out and pushing the bottom in). I noticed by eye the tire still could use to go in a little more. 
I was wondering could the non-plus suspension strut housings cause the car not to align properly if using plus suspension? Maybe the holes are punched differently? Not sure. I havent taken it to an alignment shop yet because I need to replace the god-awful sleeves I regretfully installed last year. 
I was thinking of just getting the neuspeed/bilstein combo like I had before but not sure what strut housing I should get. 
Has anybody had issues like this before?


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Lets talk MK2 vr6 suspension! (vr2jetta)*

Nobody has any opinions/input on this?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: Lets talk MK2 vr6 suspension! (vr2jetta)*

run mk3 H&R cup kit


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

Raceland mk2 coils, stock control arms, axles, and various other parts. Car works great, and rides nice.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nevaeh_Speed* »_Raceland mk2 coils, stock control arms, axles, and various other parts. Car works great, and rides nice.

No 'plus suspension' for you then?


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

*Re: (vr2jetta)*

I found no need to swap over to plus suspension... Just swapped another VR6 for a friend this weekend... Same setup, with girling 60's.


----------



## all-starr-me (Jul 14, 2003)

*Re: Lets talk MK2 vr6 suspension! (vr2jetta)*

with the plus suspension either get the offset chamber bolts like eibach sells or slot/drill the upper hole longer for more adjustment. 
the problem is that the strut towers are much closer on a mk2 so adding the wider arms moves the knuckles out more than most struts accommodate. 
also get matched springs/shocks. most konis and bilstiens are too long for more than 2" of drop. either get a matched cupkit or coils. I would stay away from the racelands/fk streetlines/vmaxx etc cheap coils. the spring rate aren't heavy enough and the shocks are gonna dampen enough for the extra weight of a VR. it will seem very unstable at speeds and roll alot. get good trusted weitec/H&R/ST cup kits or koni/B&G/higher end FK/weitec/H&R/Vogtland/KW/bilstein coils if you plan on driving it hard.
those cheap coils are fine on a 1.8 or 2.0L, but you really get what you pay for.


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: Lets talk MK2 vr6 suspension! (all-starr-me)*


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_with the plus suspension slot/drill the upper hole longer for more adjustment. 


I was thinking this too but wasnt sure if doing this would compromise the integrity of the strut housing.


_Quote, originally posted by *all-starr-me* »_
the problem is that the strut towers are much closer on a mk2 so adding the wider arms moves the knuckles out more than most struts accommodate. 


That is exactly what I was think but you just said it better. 
I will look into the camber bolts, but honestly I am more of a DIYer so slotting will probably be the way to go. This is the wifes car so it isn't driven hard much at all. Most of the beatings are dished out to the E30.


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

i look at it liek this spend $600-1200 on suspention now and never touch it again......you get for what you pay


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_i look at it liek this spend $600-1200 on suspention now and never touch it again......you get for what you pay 


I get that, but what application do you buy for?! MK2? MK3? B3? VR? 8v? 16v? What?


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Re: (vr2jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_

I get that, but what application do you buy for?! MK2? MK3? B3? VR? 8v? 16v? What?


you buy an mk3 if it's a vr6, liek mine was from 1995 so I got 1995 H&R cup kit and installed on my mk2


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: (dubbinmk2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dubbinmk2* »_

you buy an mk3 if it's a vr6, liek mine was from 1995 so I got 1995 H&R cup kit and installed on my mk2 

You are not having any issues with the spring bottoming out? Does it sit low enough? Do you have any pics? What size wheels are you running?


----------

